# PKMN Took Over My Sig/Ava



## [M]artin (Apr 23, 2007)

Added some tiny diagonal scanlines for the avatar (I wub scanlines!)

Constructed the signature from scratch in about 5 minutes, went for a more simplistic layout and desgin. "Master opacity change" was my friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Feels pretty proud about being a PS n00b*


----------



## JPH (Apr 23, 2007)

Schweet avatar...not a fan of the sig...sorry


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah the sig is really plain...


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 23, 2007)

JOIN OUR RANKS!!  WAHAHAHAHA!!  YOU ARE NOW PRONOUNCED A POKEFREAK!
P.S.  I dislike the sig.


----------



## Akoji (Apr 23, 2007)

You could do better :S i know it


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 23, 2007)

Bah, I'll definitely try the sig again later 

But it sounds like Sleep is startin' to play my song...


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 23, 2007)

Pokemon is the new Captain Trips!

IT'S EVERYWHERE, IT'S EVERYWHERE!

I don't feel so good... do I look pale?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 23, 2007)

i like ur new avvy mrthrnite


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 23, 2007)

The pokemans... they are calling me....


----------



## BvG (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol! Even some simple Paint makes it a bit better. Too bad the 'pokemans' are dark XD


----------



## Orc (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanna play too!


----------

